

Ask HN: How often do you swap between languages ? - code_devil

I was wondering how often people jump between various languages in a day and how it affects productivity.<p>In my case, I use Perl at work. I then jump to PHP, Python, and Javascript at home for personal projects almost on a daily basis. As an example, I have to google how to compute the length of an array if its :<p>1. strlen(myString)<p>2. myString.length()<p>3. myString.length<p>NB: I generally use Emacs for writing code in *nix/Mac and Notepad++ if on a Win Box.
======
TJensen
I use Java and Flex throughout the day and switch to Python and Objective C in
the evening. I agree that I've reached my limit on storing the massive
standard libraries these languages have in my head, but I think use of IDEs in
the past has made this worse for me (I got lazy).

I'm back to using Emacs almost exclusively in an attempt to remember the APIs.
I know I'll take an early hit for it, but I'm hoping I'll make up for it.

------
sdp
I use Groovy and Java at school; PHP and Python at work; and finally Smalltalk
and C at home.

I have recently switched from all emacs, to TextMate at school and home, and
emacs at work (although I'm trying to see if JEdit will work better).

------
iamwil
Ruby and Javascript at work.

Otherwise, I'm playing around with Lua, Ruby, Erlang, and Python.

------
noodle
i use about 5 languages at work, and 2 or 3 more at home. you get used to it,
really. a good IDE helps in the case of forgetting something like how to find
length.

